
Show HN: Dualgram is a iOS 13 app that records multiple cameras at the same time - samwize
https://dualgram.com
======
rvz
Reminds me _(coughs)_ of a similar app made by a certain _(coughs)_ startup
that refused an acquisition from _(coughs)_ Twitter called _(cough)_ _(cough)_
Frontback [0] _(cough)_. Sorry _(coughs)_ I'm allergic to Deja Vu.

[0] [https://www.businessinsider.com/frontback-app-shuts-
down-201...](https://www.businessinsider.com/frontback-app-shuts-
down-2015-7?r=US&IR=T)

~~~
samwize
Yea those were the days. This time the technology is different. iOS 13 really
does support using multiple cameras, including recording of videos.

And, I am just a solo developer working on the apps I like to use.

------
malshe
Nice app! I downloaded the app on iPhone 11 Pro Max. While recording the back
video looks a bit choppy. However, the actual recorded video is smooth. Any
idea why that is happening?

Also, will the branding annotation stay on the video?

